# AMD Working on Black Edition Phenom II X6 Part



## btarunr (Mar 22, 2010)

AMD's lineup of six-core desktop processors under the Phenom II X6 banner indeed includes a high-end part. A Bahrain-based etailer disclosed prices of some of the models, which includes a Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition. This chip operates at 3.20 GHz, with a TDP of 125W. Being a Black Edition part, it sports an unlocked BClk multipler that helps overclocking. AMD plans to sell this chip at US $295. The Phenom II X6 1055T is the other part with a price-tag. This 2.80 GHz chip also has its TDP at 125W, although we've lead to believe that AMD will release a 95W variant, too. The 1055T goes for US $199. Both chips are based on the "Thuban" core, which feature six cores on a monolithic die, with 9 MB of total chip cache (512 KB L2 per core, and 6 MB L3 shared). 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## human_error (Mar 22, 2010)

wow, i like the look of those prices


----------



## v12dock (Mar 22, 2010)

"The 1055T goes for US $199."


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 22, 2010)

Super uber nice price.

I hope this will push Intel to make 6 cores for ~$300.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

this is my future wife/CPU.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> this is my future wife/CPU.



LOL, I have to admit a nice low-cost unlocked six-core Phenom II sounds tasty.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> LOL, I have to admit a nice low-cost unlocked six-core Phenom II sounds tasty.



with AMD overdrive and individual multiplier/voltage control per core? Hells yeah.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 22, 2010)

It's so nice to hear yields are going so well that BE's are being Released at such a price


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> It's so nice to hear yields are going so well that BE are being Released at such a price



sure gunna nutkick intel in price/performance


----------



## F430 (Mar 22, 2010)

Its soo different from 955?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 22, 2010)

"Bahrain" cpu, AMD i need next one "IRAQ" cpu with 10 cores


----------



## Melvis (Mar 22, 2010)

O yea!!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> this is my future wife/CPU.



OK now we need to sit down and talk man, cause I was first on that girl (lets keep it civil, I am willing to share btw)!!! Since intel rejected me telling me I don't have enough cash (yeah she wants a $1000 ring damn bitch!)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> OK now we need to sit down and talk man, cause I was first on that girl (lets keep it civil, I am willing to share btw)!!! Since intel rejected me telling me I don't have enough cash (yeah she wants a $1000 ring damn bitch!



i'll take 1090, you can have 1055


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'll take 1090, you can have 1055



That's not fair man, you took the most sexy one!!! I guess I'm gonna stick with the handicapped one! ROFL. Not so bad anyways, $99 off a core, she was my price/perf queen anyways!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> That's not fair man, you took the most sexy one!!! I guess I'm gonna stick with the handicapped one! ROFL. Not so bad anyways, $99 off a core, she was my price/perf queen anyways!



dude i totally gave you the younger sister!


the 95W version is gunna be a hit...


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 22, 2010)

I aint complainin" no more!  Anyways, I'm anxiously awaiting some reviews, if it performs @ least on the same playing field as intel's offerings (I don't mind intel's high end, @ least 920+ range) then I'm sold.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

i looked at encoding stuff, and the P II 965 wasn't too far behind the i7 920 in most tasks - in heavty encoding it had maybe a 20% lead.

with 50% more cores, these chips WILL be as fast as intel, at least in multithreaded environments - and AMD tends to have better efficiency at idle, which is a win for me.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i looked at encoding stuff, and the P II 965 wasn't too far behind the i7 920 in most tasks - in heavty encoding it had maybe a 20% lead.
> 
> with 50% more cores, these chips WILL be as fast as intel, at least in multithreaded environments - and AMD tends to have better efficiency at idle, which is a win for me.



Fair enough, seems already like a steal, defo gonna be my next cpu. Since my board is crapping on me anyhow, was thinking about a change.


----------



## tonyd223 (Mar 22, 2010)

see - the ideal price and the ideal speed - isn't it a pity that AMD's marketing department are much better at their job than the techs who produce the designs...

this will definitely be mine...

well done AMD - finding a niche against the might of Intel can't be easy...


----------



## nt300 (Mar 22, 2010)

v12dock said:


> "The 1055T goes for US $199."


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 22, 2010)

Good job AMD, they look like killer CPU's for the price!

Hey nt300, your avatar looks different lol!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## MikeX (Mar 22, 2010)

for $199 5 cores, hope that we could unlock it to 6


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 22, 2010)

Prices definitely look reassuring! 
Can't wait to get my hands one of these


----------



## nt300 (Mar 22, 2010)

HOw about X4 975 @ 3.6Ghz, this one should be good too. Maybe prices will go down for the x4's once the 6's come out


----------



## Salvadorian Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

I Like it!


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 22, 2010)

nt300 said:


> HOw about X4 975 @ 3.6Ghz, this one should be good too. Maybe prices will go down for the x4's once the 6's come out


The way it looks is AMD is going to discontiune the Deneb sooner or later and replace them with the 9X0T X4s from locking X6 dies.
If the yields are good enough, why makes so many different dies? They got the low-end Athlon IIs which pretty much replaced the low end Phenom IIs.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 22, 2010)

It looks like ima have to get on the AM3 bandwagon.  This would crunch very nicely IMO.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 22, 2010)

ill buy it when it comes out along with a nice am3 motherboard and swap my shit over and then proceed to flail my mitts most violently


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 22, 2010)

intel, better pull up your socks .... 199 is CHEAP


----------



## Vagike (Mar 22, 2010)

this could be a hard pressed comparison. On one hand you have AMD, where you have to buy a mobo with coincided chipset to run nvidia or ATi Multi-GPU, with an unlocked cpu, and save cash on your build. Or, you buy an X58, pay through the nose for an unlocked CPU, but you can switch between nvidia/ATi multi-gpu setup in the blink of an eye.


----------



## MikeX (Mar 22, 2010)

nt300 said:


> HOw about X4 975 @ 3.6Ghz, this one should be good too. Maybe prices will go down for the x4's once the 6's come out



what OC differences compare to 955 or 965?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 22, 2010)

MikeX said:


> for $199 5 cores, hope that we could unlock it to 6




waaaa? all these chips have 6 cores.



Anyway!

Best start saving for an AMD rig


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Mar 22, 2010)

6-cores, 125W TDP, 3.2 GHz, 9 MB cache for the same price as a Intel i7-930? The first time that AMD is slapping Intel all over the room in these recent years . I'm going to get one of these paired with a Asus Crosshair IV Formula when they come out. I don't think Intel will drop their prices because of this. Intel never drops prices.

Too bad though that the 1090T Black Edition is coming in Q3, later than the other ones. Atleast according to Fudzilla. I hope it isn't true.


----------



## Hawkster13 (Mar 22, 2010)

MikeX said:


> for $199 5 cores, hope that we could unlock it to 6



Both CPU will be 6 cores. You probably thought that because one will be called X5 that it is going to be a 5 core. Well you're mistaken both are 6 cores


----------



## btarunr (Mar 22, 2010)

There are no "X5" chips, but there are going to be "X4" chips (codenamed "Zosma", carry a "T" in the model number), that are based on the same die. You can probably unlock it to X6.


----------



## MikeX (Mar 22, 2010)

Hawkster13 said:


> Both CPU will be 6 cores. You probably thought that because one will be called X5 that it is going to be a 5 core. Well you're mistaken both are 6 cores



I would be really surprise if AMD actually sell 2 enable cores ones from a 4 failed core 
Perhaps cover to the rest of x2 x3 x4 x5 x6 lines from the same chip with bad cores


----------



## ASharp (Mar 22, 2010)

btarunr said:


> There are no "X5" chips, but there are going to be "X4" chips (codenamed "Zosma", carry a "T" in the model number), that are based on the same die. You can probably unlock it to X6.



I think there's some confusion because you called the 1055T a "Phenom II X5" processor in your news post.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 22, 2010)

btarunr said:


> There are no "X5" chips, but there are going to be "X4" chips (codenamed "Zosma", carry a "T" in the model number), that are based on the same die. You can probably unlock it to X6.




Is it supposed to be "Phenom x5" in the first post then?

Its listed as "Phenom x6" all other places.

Typo maybe?


----------



## Binge (Mar 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Super uber nice price.
> 
> I hope this will push Intel to make 6 cores for ~$300.



 ... no

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8a2rerCbbo


----------



## btarunr (Mar 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Is it supposed to be "Phenom x5" in the first post then?
> 
> Its listed as "Phenom x6" all other places.
> 
> Typo maybe?



Yes, it was a typo.


----------



## MikeX (Mar 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> ... no
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8a2rerCbbo



Intel being 32nm, less TPD and its Tri channel(likely those 1366 socket?)
No doubt that will be going to i9


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, i knew the price would be $999, but damn, anything can happen... It isn't hurt to hope!


----------



## Binge (Mar 22, 2010)

MikeX said:


> Intel being 32nm, less TPD and its Tri channel(likely those 1366 socket?)
> No doubt that will be going to i9



It's just unfair to say AMD's chips will cause Intel to change their strategy.  6 core machines won't beat the 920, but they might get close to matching it.  Intel has 8 threads that overclock from 2.66GHz to 4.0GHz without much effort.  Their 12 thread processors are at $1000 and they don't intend to do anything less with the 6 cores until after 2010.



kid41212003 said:


> Yeah, i knew the price would be $999, but damn, anything can happen... It isn't hurt to hope!



 That's a lot to hope for as it won't happen any time soon.  Intel has other more pressing things to sell to consumers than 6 core, 12 thread, uberchips.


----------



## MikeX (Mar 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> It's just unfair to say AMD's chips will cause Intel to change their strategy.  6 core machines won't beat the 920, but they might get close to matching it.  Intel has 8 threads that overclock from 2.66GHz to 4.0GHz without much effort.  Their 12 thread processors are at $1000 and they don't intend to do anything less with the 6 cores until after 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot to hope for as it won't happen any time soon.  Intel has other more pressing things to sell to consumers than 6 core, 12 thread, uberchips.



atm 980x i7 dont really add up much fps in games compared to OCed 920s i7
If 32nm were to come out, we could hit 4.5g on air with atleast 5-10% behind the 980x i7
AFAIK AMD is really good with price war
Bulldozer should be out in Q1 2011 said wikipedia lol. Hopes it slightly better than 980x i7


----------



## Binge (Mar 22, 2010)

MikeX said:


> atm 980x i7 dont really add up much fps in games compared to OCed 920s i7
> If 32nm were to come out, we could hit 4.5g on air with atleast 5-10% behind the 980x i7
> AFAIK AMD is really good with price war
> Bulldozer should be out in Q1 2011 said wikipedia lol. Hopes it slightly better than 980x i7



I have to laugh infinitely more.... You're saying that the CPU changes game performance significantly?  Dude... can I have some of what you're smoking?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't see anything beyond i7 can improve gaming performance.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I don't see anything beyond i7 can improve gaming performance.




Games that use the cpu for physics simulations : ]

More cores = more POWA


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 22, 2010)

This sound AWESOME! I'll be snagging one of the BE x6's when they come out =)


----------



## MikeX (Mar 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> I have to laugh infinitely more.... You're saying that the CPU changes game performance significantly?  Dude... can I have some of what you're smoking?



no CPU does not significantly increase performance.
On a single core application it does


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would buy one if I could put it on my 1366 socket mobo .

But that's impossible .


----------



## Binge (Mar 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Games that use the cpu for physics simulations : ]
> 
> More cores = more POWA



Some games, and others still only use one core.  Also a lot of those physics simulations use less complicated math if there aren't as many CPU workers to make calculations.  Game makers are still coding for dual cores mostly.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know : [

But I can hope game devs start actually taking advantage of the hardware available right? lol


----------



## Binge (Mar 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I know : [
> 
> But I can hope game devs start actually taking advantage of the hardware available right? lol



They'd do it to the hardware most available.  That would be still dual cores.


----------



## Hawkster13 (Mar 22, 2010)

What is the release date for these CPU's?


----------



## MikeX (Mar 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> They'd do it to the hardware most available.  That would be still dual cores.



most notebook are still in dual cores.
Vista and Windows 7 now does automatically utilised most of your cores most of the time. Same with ubuntu and other distro
although you can get 3rd party to manually core each app for you


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> They'd do it to the hardware most available.  That would be still dual cores.




That's not true or metro 2033 would not exist 

the 4xx cards arnt even out yet 

The thing is its not hard to make an engine scalable at all, they just need to stop being lazy XD


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 22, 2010)

Dev's need to stop being ass holes and make games perform the same on any GPU powered setup. Sick of this nvidia specific bullshit!

But back to OT, awesome pricing!


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 22, 2010)

Really hoping the performance on these is comperable to the i7's...I'd love to take my HD 5870s to an AMD based platform.


----------



## Zebeon (Mar 22, 2010)

I want one!!

Good prices!

What is the release date?


----------



## enzolt (Mar 22, 2010)

got my eye on that 1055T for $199...so irresistible


----------



## the_wolf88 (Mar 22, 2010)

Way to go AMD 

This will force Intel to release a new line up of Six cores processors with ~$300 to fight against AMD new processors !!

I want to see AMD break Intel head like what ATI did to Nvidia !!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 22, 2010)

i wasn't even considering a 6 core any time soon... but those prices are damned attractive 

these will work with existing AM3 socket boards? not am2+ though, correct?


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2010)

Why does this show 12mb of L3 cache while these are being "pre-advertised" as 9mb L3 cache? It also shows a DDR2 and 3 memory controller.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Mar 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-03-22/114a.png
> 
> Why does this show 12mb of L3 cache while these are being "pre-advertised" as 9mb L3 cache? It also shows a DDR2 and 3 memory controller.



It actually shows 6 Mb of L3 Cache. It says "3 MB of 6 MB" twice, so it might me confusing. But it means 3 megs out of 6 megs. The 9 Mb that's being pre-advertised includes the L2 cache, 6 MB of L3 cache plus 512Kb L2 cache per core gives a total of 9 megs.

Interesting that they kept the DDR2 controller. That would mean that these Phenom II X6 would also run on AM2+ boards.


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 22, 2010)

I wonder how much of a performance hit (if any) in memory AM3 chips take by having the ability to run both DDR3 and DDR2?


----------



## Polarman (Mar 22, 2010)

Low prices = Win!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm worried this won't be enough to make intel change any of their prices. For a number of apps an i7 930 will probably trade blows with this for the same price, but with about 300-500 mhz more overclocking head room despite starting at a lower clock rate.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 22, 2010)

I think my new goal is to get the money for a 8xx chipset a few GB's of DDR3 and a X6. It would be nice addition to my crunching farm


----------



## suraswami (Mar 22, 2010)

$199 for 1055T - nice price there.  2.8Ghz 6 core CPU is going to be the best selling one if not the BE.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 22, 2010)

This is definitely awesome, depending on the OCing potential I might pick up an X6 1055T to replace the X4 955 
Can't beat 6 cores for $200 (assuming this would work on my GA-MA785GM-US2H)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2010)

6 Core OC Unit, bad ass!


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2010)

Now we need some solid information on the 890FX chipset. Of course it will have USB 3.0 and Sata III, but what else? I just want to see if I'll actually benefit with going from a 790FX to a 890FX because my current board already accepts these newer chips.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Now we need some solid information on the 890FX chipset. Of course it will have USB 3.0 and Sata III, but what else? I just want to see if I'll actually benefit with going from a 790FX to a 890FX because my current board already accepts these newer chips.



I don't see a big advantage, may be the chipset runs cooler and may be OC friendly?

I would say 790FX can serve for a while (unless u get bored with it ).


----------



## btarunr (Mar 23, 2010)

There are rumors surfacing that these chips have a "TurboCore" feature that bumps multipler by 2 (units). The 1090T has a TurboCore speed of 3.60 GHz, and 1055T at 3.30 GHz. It works just like Intel's Turbo Boost.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 23, 2010)

btarunr said:


> There are rumors surfacing that these chips have a "TurboCore" feature that bumps multipler by 2 (units). The 1090T has a TurboCore speed of 3.60 GHz, and 1055T at 3.30 GHz. It works just like Intel's Turbo Boost.



I've read somewhere that it is indeed confirmed. Don't remember where though, since I've read thousands of feeds about em since yesterday!


----------



## R_1 (Mar 23, 2010)

v12dock said:


> "The 1055T goes for US $199."


+1
AMD = The People's Company .


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2010)

btarunr said:


> There are rumors surfacing that these chips have a "TurboCore" feature that bumps multipler by 2 (units). The 1090T has a TurboCore speed of 3.60 GHz, and 1055T at 3.30 GHz. It works just like Intel's Turbo Boost.



combined with cool and quiet (which works a lot better than speedstep for saving power) i'm rather excited


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 23, 2010)

Amd


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 23, 2010)

Time to start shopping for a new AMD board/RAM combo...


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 23, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Time to start shopping for a new AMD board/RAM combo...



Me too. Something tells me I'm gonna match this with a Crosshair formula IV  That is, if they fit in my budget!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 23, 2010)

I just read an article about Intel's six core 980x or whatever it is and they basically said there is simply nothing to be gained with the Hyper threading with a 6 core cpu except for the bragging rights of having 12 threads.

I'm not a Fanboi of AMD by no means nor am i someone who wants to pay $ for gimmicks

I really can't see the point of having more than 4 cores either But I still want a 6 core so I guess i do pay 4 for gimmicks LOL


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 23, 2010)

It'd be good for crunching, but thats about it..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> It'd be good for crunching, but thats about it..



video encoding as well.


I do a fair amount of encoding (rip blu ray movies into formats the PS3/360 can handle here and stuck em on a NAS) - and as i said before, with teh ability to clock down/disable some cores and clock up others, we're effectively getting the ability to turn say, a 3GHz 6 core into a 3.6GHz quad core, or a 4GHz dual core to suit whatever we're doing at the time.

Sure it'll take tweaking and testing to tune in for each CPU, but we're geeks - its what we do.


----------



## MikeX (Mar 23, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Me too. Something tells me I'm gonna match this with a Crosshair formula IV  That is, if they fit in my budget!



7xx chipset do just fine, bios update etc.
I rather save up for new sockets, unless your mobo is a total bad


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> video encoding as well.
> 
> 
> I do a fair amount of encoding (rip blu ray movies into formats the PS3/360 can handle here and stuck em on a NAS) - and as i said before, with teh ability to clock down/disable some cores and clock up others, we're effectively getting the ability to turn say, a 3GHz 6 core into a 3.6GHz quad core, or a 4GHz dual core to suit whatever we're doing at the time.
> ...



And Photoshop. Anyone want to buy my 955? Ill give ya good deal


----------



## Melvis (Mar 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And Photoshop. Anyone want to buy my 955? Ill give ya good deal



I might have a m8 that could be interested  (maybe)


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2010)

R_1 said:


> +1
> AMD = The People's Company .


Nonsense. They only want your money like all the other major companies out there. People need to get it out of their heads that AMD is doing things just to benefit "the people". 



jmcslob said:


> I just read an article about Intel's six core 980x or whatever it is and they basically said there is simply nothing to be gained with the Hyper threading with a 6 core cpu except for the bragging rights of having 12 threads.
> 
> I'm not a Fanboi of AMD by no means nor am i someone who wants to pay $ for gimmicks
> 
> I really can't see the point of having more than 4 cores either But I still want a 6 core so I guess i do pay 4 for gimmicks LOL





Mussels said:


> video encoding as well.
> 
> 
> I do a fair amount of encoding (rip blu ray movies into formats the PS3/360 can handle here and stuck em on a NAS) - and as i said before, with teh ability to clock down/disable some cores and clock up others, we're effectively getting the ability to turn say, a 3GHz 6 core into a 3.6GHz quad core, or a 4GHz dual core to suit whatever we're doing at the time.
> ...


Hyperthreading has shown around a 20% per clock improvement in encoding vs hyper threading off. Makes a huge difference in BD rips, especially when your chosen settings already make a 2 hour movie take 12 hours or more to encode on an OCed quad.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree but that advantage starts to fade after 8 threads as some reviews have put it..

That still leaves Intel ahead and the number of threads being useful isn't likely to go down it's likely to continue to go up However I don't think it will happen in this CPU's lifespan...so it's more for the I want MOAR POWER than is useful people...

Same with the AMD 6 cores....moar power than needed BUT at a far more achievable price range for most consumers


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Nonsense. They only want your money like all the other major companies out there. People need to get it out of their heads that AMD is doing things just to benefit "the people".
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperthreading has shown around a 20% per clock improvement in encoding vs hyper threading off. Makes a huge difference in BD rips, especially when your chosen settings already make a 2 hour movie take 12 hours or more to encode on an OCed quad.



6 cores vs 4 cores w/ 8 threads - 20% vs 50%


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Now we need some solid information on the 890FX chipset. Of course it will have USB 3.0 and Sata III, but what else? I just want to see if I'll actually benefit with going from a 790FX to a 890FX because my current board already accepts these newer chips.



because the 890 chip will allow you to own a crosshair 4 extreme... idk but that is one sexy looking board.


----------



## R_1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Nonsense. They only want your money like all the other major companies out there. People need to get it out of their heads that AMD is doing things just to benefit "the people"...


Well, most of the people can afford a 6 core AMD CPU for US $199. Also there is a Black Edition part with unlock multiplier for $295. Tell me what is the price of Intel new EE i7? Last time I checked in my region, Core i7 980X was listed at €999 (1 350$). A simple math check shows that Core i7 980X is 4.57 times more expensive than Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition. So, AMD may be "The people's company" after all.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 6 cores vs 4 cores w/ 8 threads - 20% vs 50%



I have a 980X on the way buddy. 



R_1 said:


> Well, most of the people can afford a 6 core AMD CPU for US $199. Also there is a Black Edition part with unlock multiplier for $295. Tell me what is the price of Intel new EE i7? Last time I checked in my region, Core i7 980X was listed at €999 (1 350$). A simple math check shows that Core i7 980X is 4.57 times more expensive than Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition. So, AMD may be "The people's company" after all.



No, just because they are cheaper, doesn't mean they are doing it for the people. They make them cheaper to move more to increase their bottom line. Trust me, the just want your money, exactly like Intel.


----------



## R_1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Right, but I am a hardware junkie and Intel is pricing it's stuff way too high for my budget, forcing me to rob a bank. So, AMD is what I am looking for, to stay away from jail or something.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2010)

intel have the performance lead, so they're milking it while they can.

AMD would do it too, if they had the crown.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> intel have the performance lead, so they're milking it while they can.
> 
> AMD would do it too, if they had the crown.



And they did do it when they had the lead. FX-55, FX-57 and FX-60 all released at the $1000 mark.


----------



## R_1 (Mar 24, 2010)

What performance lead? 4 or 5  times (400-500%) above what AMD is offering now to justify the price difference?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2010)

R_1 said:


> What performance lead? 4 or 5  times (400-500%) above what AMD is offering to justify the price difference?



See my post above.


----------



## R_1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, I know. $1000 for a CPU sucks! Thats why whoever is asking that much now, sucks too!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 24, 2010)

AMD the peoples company?! 

I mean really? They are money grubbing capitalist scum like anyone with a brain.........G-d bless America!


----------



## nt300 (Mar 24, 2010)

They are all scum of the earth. Any CPU above $500 is nuts letalone $1000 The rich get richer and the poor get bitch slapped upside the head


----------

